# What’s the fastest anyone’s ever gone on a Schwinn Stingray?



## creebobby

Do you think anyone’s ever gone 100mph on a Schwinn Stingray?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Nope


----------



## IngoMike

Here is 55 mph....




__





						schwinn stingray downhill - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## fattyre

Maybe while on meth.


----------



## creebobby

IngoMike said:


> Here is 55 mph....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schwinn stingray downhill - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com




That’s fast! Is he just coasting or is he running electric?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creebobby

I was day-dreaming about a speed record contest for the Schwinn Stingray with the following parameters:

Frame has to be a 63 1/2 to 73 Stingray or Krate cantilever frame. 20” frame.

Bike has to weigh the same or less than a bone stock 5 speed Disc Brake Krate

You can add electric or gas power but bike has to weigh in wet at or below the limit.

Top speed acquired on a 1/4 mile drag strip wins.

You can modify or replace any part you want other than the frame.

You can grind off extra frame braze ons or nubs on the dropouts but you can’t modify any of the frame tubing in any way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

If you decide to go 100 mph on a Stingray I only ask two things; I would like the opportunity to take out a life insurance policy on you ...and make sure someone is filming when you earn your Darwin! V/r Shawn


----------



## fattyre

I’d call mine the skin peeler.


----------



## wheelbender6

I didnt get a time slip with this pic.


----------



## creebobby

wheelbender6 said:


> I didnt get a time slip with this pic.
> View attachment 1216553




Yeah buddy!
Max speed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime

IngoMike said:


> Here is 55 mph....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schwinn stingray downhill - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com



WOOOOOW!  Insane.  Blowing through intersections and in traffic!  Couldn't slow down if he wanted to!!   Coaster or hand brakes??


----------



## Sevenhills1952

Watch "François Gissy Bicycle World Record 207 mph 333 km/h" on YouTube





207mph!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbender6

creebobby said:


> Yeah buddy!
> Max speed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No max speed provided by the builder. I love the drag bars, rear sets (rear axle mounted pegs) and that big exhaust.


----------



## creebobby

wheelbender6 said:


> No max speed provided by the builder. I love the drag bars, rear sets (rear axle mounted pegs) and that big exhaust.



It looks like it's not a Schwinn built frame though with the bolt on kickstand.  Uh oh disqualified by the judges.


----------



## creebobby

Oh, no!  
In 2018 Francois Gissy, the Frenchman who set a record with that rocket bike, died while testing his rocket trike.


----------



## GTs58

creebobby said:


> That’s fast! Is he just coasting or is he running electric?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Pedaling and coasting. This was one of a few runs Bill made and the first one was pretty cool when he was passing a truck. The rider is Bill and he's a good friend of Brian, @island schwinn and I believe Brian was there during the first attempt to hit 55.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

what the Stingray video showed was a guy getting the speedo to show 55 MPH.

it takes a great deal of effort to go that fast on a bicycle.

this one looks pretty fast..


----------



## mrg

With a  Honda 90 ( or Chinese equivalent ) and those fat rims & tires I think I'd feel comfortable at 55+ on that one if the red Chinese frame & springer would hold up


----------



## creebobby

It seems like the fastest Stingray contest would need to be a gravity bike contest, since adding gas or electric power is an endless rabbit hole, even with a weight limit. 
And it would be easy to say that if it's powered it's no longer a Stingray.

Gravity bicycle land speed record is currently 78.48mph.


----------



## creebobby

Now I’m learning all about gravity bikes!


----------



## IngoMike

I saw this 55 mph video awhile ago, and at that time, my only Schwinn with a speedometer was a Run-A-Bout. I would take it out to a few local hills that I could easily ride to and drop in, my top speed was over 45 mph. I could not hold the phone to get the speedo shot at top speed, when I start passing 30 mph on these 16" wheels, the camera is not my first priority. The next time I make a speed run I am going to put the camera on the side of the road in the maximum speed zone and hope for a cool pass by shot.....I did grab a Fair Lady for my wife recently and it has a speedometer, so I may be dropping in with that ride as soon as I figure out a camera mount.


----------



## AndyA

Here's another angle on muscle bike exploits. In 2015 an Englishman named Dave Sims rode 1600 miles of the route of the Tour de France on a Raleigh Chopper. He raised money for the charity Help for Heroes. I'd guess that he was going pretty fast on the down grades in the mountains. Not so much on the climbs.


----------



## creebobby

AndyA said:


> Here's another angle on muscle bike exploits. In 2015 an Englishman named Dave Sims rode 1600 miles of the route of the Tour de France on a Raleigh Chopper. He raised money for the charity Help for Heroes. I'd guess that he was going pretty fast on the down grades in the mountains. Not so much on the climbs.
> View attachment 1216741




That would be brutal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robwkamm

I’ve done between 25-30 on my 66 fastback. You need full attention . It’s a bit unstable. I wonder if they are balancing the wheels with weights?


----------



## wheelbender6

creebobby said:


> It looks like it's not a Schwinn built frame though with the bolt on kickstand.  Uh oh disqualified by the judges.




Agree. I don't think that purple bike will do more than 30 mph anyway, with the stock engine and lack of a jackshaft/shift kit. No front brake either.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

you can't go by your Schwinn speedometer to see how fast you are actually going. modern cycling computers are very accurate when set up correctly. 

fastest I ever went on a Mountain bike was 48 MPH down Mission Peak in Fremont  if you know where that is. at the time it was a long steep down hill, they have changed it since then to stop people doing top speed runs. 

went 54 MPH on Palomares Road in Sunol one time. that one involved a few turns. the Stingray road looks to be local here... maybe Oakland or thereabouts in the hills. even when I was young and indestructible I don't think I would take my road bike down that one. a lightweight young and brave soul cold probably do 60 plus on my LeMond bike on that road.

I brake on downhills now. with age comes wisdom.


----------



## AndyA

It seems to me that my friends and I said many times "Man, I was goin' a hund'erd miles an hour!"


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

here's a fast on a Stingray story.  me and my little buddy flying down a hill out of control, I'm on the back, he is driving, we get to the end and there is a bump, we hit the bump and I go flying up a good foot off the seat, could have been seriously killed but was saved by the sissy bar.  probably 1967. I remember his bike was blue with whitewalls, he later got an Apple Krate.


----------



## creebobby

Now I'm obsessed with the idea of building The World's Fastest Stingray.

If we give the 55mph run the benefit of the doubt, I think 100kph (62mph) would set a record.  To go that fast it would need to be a gravity bike with a stretched chassis, no drivetrain and some aero added to the front and rear.


----------



## bricycle

dropping one from an airplane would work...


----------



## creebobby

Except that it's a land speed record, and the speed at which you splatted doesn't count.


----------



## creebobby

I wrote out a draft for the rules:

*World’s Fastest Schwinn Stingray Competition

Frame*

Bike must make use of a Chicago built, 1963 1/2 to 1980 20” Cantilever Schwinn Stingray frame.  Frame may be shorty style, longer style or Krate style.
16”, 12” and Fastback frames are not allowed.
The frame must be integral to the craft.
The frame may be modified in the following ways:
Frame braze-ons can be deleted.  (Kickstand mount, chain guard mounts, fender mount brace.)
Rear dropouts can be made smaller or streamlined, but any dropouts present must be original.  Dropouts may have additional holes.
All original frame tubing must be present, including seat post nub.
Frame tubing can be modified in the following ways:
Small holes can be drilled in the frame tubing to allow cables to run through the frame.
Rear frame triangle tubes can be cold set, bent inwards or outwards to accommodate larger or smaller rear wheels, rear swing-arm, low rider position, etc.  However, tubes may not be chopped or cut to accomplish this.  Cold setting only.  From the side the frame must maintain stock lines.  Frame tubes may not be bent up or down, as viewed from the side.

*Fork*

Front fork must be a Schwinn Chicago built Ashtabula or Springer style fork from any bike that said Sting-Ray on the chain guard.  This includes Krates, Stingrays, Fastbacks, Midget Stingrays, Runabouts, Pixies, Lil’ Tigers, etc.
Forks may not be chopped.
Forks may have holes drilled to mount handlebars.
Forks may have mounts for handlebars welded on.
Forks may be reinforced with any kind of truss, brazing, extra metal, but the stock fork must remain.

*Aero*

Front and rear and bottom partial Aero fairings are allowed.  However, as viewed from the side, 80% of the original Schwinn Stingray Frame must be visible.  80% of the front fork must be visible, as viewed from the side.

*Wheelbase, Swing Arms, Frame Extension*

Maximum wheelbase is 50”.
Rear swing-arm or frame extensions may be mounted to extend the wheelbase at the rear of the frame, allowing for lower riding position stability and safety at speed.
Rear swing-arm or frame extender may be of custom manufacture or design, but must be made of steel.

*Wheels*

Wheels may be no larger than 20”.  Smaller wheels may be used.
Wheels may be any material or manufacture.
Front wheel may not have a wheel disc, and must have spokes.  No mag or blade wheels.
Deep V rims ok.
Rear wheel may have a wheel disc.

*Seat*

The bike must have some kind of banana style seat.  Seat can be chopped to make it narrower, wider, shorter, longer, etc.  It must be a minimum of ten inches long and three inches wide.  Seat can be any manufacture of material, or can be custom, but must resemble a banana or solo polo seat in appearance and spirit.

*Crank, Pedals and Gearing*

Functioning crank, pedals, chain and gearing are not required.  Bikes may be gravity powered.
Any cranks, pedals or gearing present may be of any make, type or manufacture.

*Power*

No added power is allowed.  This includes electric or gas power.  Only human power and gravity may be used.

*Handlebars and Grips*

Grips must be Schwinn style.  Repro or 80s cushion style Schwinn grips ok.
Any handlebar tubing present must be from a Schwinn that said Stingray on the chain guard.

*Chain guard*

No chain guard is required.
Any chain guard present must be from a Chicago built bike that said Stingray on the chain guard.

*Knee Boards and Pegs*

Knee boards may be present to allow for a low riding position.  Rear pegs may be present.

*Ballast*

No more than 25 pounds of ballast external to the bicycle frame may be added to the bicycle.  Frame tubes may be filled with material to make the frame itself heavier.
Maximum bicycle weight is 75 pounds.

*IGBA Eligibility*

Bicycle must be legal for competition with other gravity bikes under standard International Gravity Bicycle Association rules.  Bicycle may qualify for either Fairing or Non-fairing classes.

*Brakes*

Brakes may be any make or manufacture.  Bicycle must be equipped with front and rear brakes that can stop the bicycle from 100kph to 0 in 100 meters, as per the IGBA rules.  Rim brakes, drum brakes, disc brakes, coaster brakes all ok.


----------



## bricycle

I don't know... doesn't allow for very much creativity to squeak out 100mph. Fastest Stingray of course, but 100? nah


----------



## creebobby

bricycle said:


> I don't know... doesn't allow for very much creativity to squeak out 100mph. Fastest Stingray of course, but 100? nah




The speed record goal with these parameters would be 100kph, or 62mph.

100mph would require a pace vehicle in front to block all the wind, or a fully streamlined aero shroud for downhill gravity travel.

The first would require a lot of money and a world class athlete.

The second would require a super long downhill slope and there might not be one in the world long enough to do it safely.

100mph could be done with gas or electric power but added power doesn’t really go along with the spirit of the Stingray, IMHO.

Well I guess we’re talking about three different classes:

1. Paced and pedal powered

2. Gravity powered

4. Gas/Electric powered

I’d like to go for the gravity powered record since it seems the safest and most economical.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gben

About 40 years ago, when I was in my early 20s, I rode an Orange Krate about ten miles to work one morning. This included going down a very large hill on a main highway and I was keeping up with traffic which usually goes about forty to fifty mph. It was VERY sketchy as that springer front end was loosy-goosey and I was in a high-speed wobble unless I put my right foot forward onto the tiny stub of the front axle and pressed to the left to steady the front end. I was lucky to get down the hill without dumping it for sure. Never rode that thing much after that, and not long after I gave the Krate to a junk shop when I was clearing my stuff out of my parent's house.


----------



## wheelbender6

Does the WFS (worlds fastest Stingray) need to  be box stock? 
Can we use drop handle bars and rear sets? 
I agree that it should be a downhill, mostly gravity powered event. 
- I think disk or  drum brakes should be allowed for safety.


----------



## creebobby

wheelbender6 said:


> Does the WFS (worlds fastest Stingray) need to be box stock?
> Can we use drop handle bars and rear sets?
> I agree that it should be a downhill, mostly gravity powered event.
> - I think disk or drum brakes should be allowed for safety.




Agreed!
The draft rules above allow for a heavily modified bike and a requirement for good brakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Worlds Fastest Stingray has to be a complete stock Stingray or it just makes no sense. if all that remains is the frame you may as well put it in the trunk of a Bonneville streamliner and go 400 MPH. 
I doubt a stock coaster brake Stingray will do over 40 with a full size adult on it.


----------



## 1motime

Then its back to the dropping out of an airplane idea again


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

commercial airplanes go 500 MPH... why drop it out? besides any record needs a backup run. you can only drop them once.


----------



## creebobby

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Worlds Fastest Stingray has to be a complete stock Stingray or it just makes no sense. if all that remains is the frame you may as well put it in the trunk of a Bonneville streamliner and go 400 MPH.
> I doubt a stock coaster brake Stingray will do over 40 with a full size adult on it.




Even at Bonneville they have lots of different classes for the different amounts of modification.

On any completely stock Stingray the gearing would limit the top speed to less than 30 on flat ground.  Any faster and you're depending on going downhill and letting gravity make you go faster.  Which brings us to a gravity powered competition.

Going any faster than 30 on a completely stock stingray down a big hill and you're going to run into serious safety and stability issues.

I thought a happy medium would be if the parameters could be set so that the bike could compete in Gravity Bike events, since it's the only speed record bicycle competition for 20" bicycles.

At this point I think I'm the only one planning on competing, so for now I'll build for the rules above.  I think it'll be fun.


----------



## 1motime

Go for it!  Photos please!


----------



## creebobby

1motime said:


> Go for it! Photos please!




Thanks!

Well, I’m definitely going to do a Stingray gravity bike build!

I’ve already started working on the frame - a campus green 68 beater Stingray I bought a year ago from a guy living in the country out past the F1 track.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbender6

Our inaugural "Worlds Fastest Stingray" event could be held somewhere  like  Pikes Peak. 
We could hold the event in a different state every year.


----------



## 1motime

Haleakala  on Maui.    Over an hour to get to the bottom.  You should be flying well before then


----------



## fatbike

Whizzer made a stingray whizzer in the 60s called Wasp, it was a 26 inch cantilever with 20 inch wheels and all the stingray parts. Not a sting ray frame , but seems more doable to do a 100, I think?


----------



## wheelbender6

Thanks for posting that Whizzer "Stingray". I had never heard of one. 
-it could be a contender with a Quentin Guenther massaged engine.


----------



## cyclingday

When we were kids, my older brother would drive us up to the top of the Ortega Hwy, and drop us off with our Sting Rays, and we’d coast all the way down into Lake Elsinore.
We didn’t weigh much back then, so terminal velocity, was probably only about 40 mph, but we had a blast doing it.
My brother used to fly Hang Gliders from there, so I always dreamed of building a kite bike, and flying my Sting Ray to the bottom.
I did actually build the kite bike, but I never flew it off anything bigger than a plywood ramp out in the street.
We did ghost fly it from the freeway overpass.
That turned out to be a white knuckler.
It flew out over the freeway with oncoming cars down below, and then turned back out over the road, and then crashed into the hill.
We dodged a major bullet that day, and never tried to fly the kite bike ever again.
Ahh!
To be a kid again.
Lol!


----------



## fatbike

That is a renowned crazy hwy, I've been on that many times in my early years. 







cyclingday said:


> When we were kids, my older brother would drive us up to the top of the Ortega Hwy, and drop us off with our Sting Rays, and we’d coast all the way down into Lake Elsinore.
> We didn’t weigh much back then, so terminal velocity, was probably only about 40 mph, but we had a blast doing it.
> My brother used to fly Hang Gliders from there, so I always dreamed of building a kite bike, and flying my Sting Ray to the bottom.
> I did actually build the kite bike, but I never flew it off anything bigger than a plywood ramp out in the street.
> We did ghost fly it from the freeway overpass.
> That turned out to be a white knuckler.
> It flew out over the freeway with oncoming cars down below, and then turned back out over the road, and then crashed into the hill.
> We dodged a major bullet that day, and never tried to fly the kite bike ever again.
> Ahh!
> To be a kid again.
> Lol!


----------



## fatbike

fatbike said:


> Whizzer made a stingray whizzer in the 60s called Wasp, it was a 26 inch cantilever with 20 inch wheels and all the stingray parts. Not a sting ray frame , but seems more doable to do a 100, I think?View attachment 1225124



Ted Lusher, he is a big supplier and builder of Whizzers, he can build you one, he part of the West Coast Whizzer guys. I never knew about one and learned it from him. He also is responsible for the new approved motor parts and clutches and some that he had reproduced some time back; plus an excellent painter and pin stripper.


----------



## wheelbender6

Back in my 30s, I would get up early on the weekends to drive my Chevy Corvette on Ortega Highway (I kept it for 9 years). It was just me and the sport bikes on the highway at that hour. 
- there was also a place along the highway where we shot our pistols on a range. Bluebird Canyon?


----------



## fatbike

wheelbender6 said:


> Back in my 30s, I would get up early on the weekends to drive my Chevy Corvette on Ortega Highway (I kept it for 9 years). It was just me and the sport bikes on the highway at that hour.
> - there was also a place along the highway where we shot our pistols on a range. Bluebird Canyon?



I don't know of that, my cousin who lived in Temecula use to take his crotch rocket GSXR bike and a few other friends I knew did too. I didn't have the vehicle, an El Camino with power and nice suspension, but not a rally car.


----------



## Sevenhills1952

If you research bicycle speed records, think you could beat Denise at 184mph?









						The Exquisite Balancing Act of Riding a Bike at 184 MPH
					

Guts, legs of unobtanium, a friend with a drag racer, and a keen sense of aerodynamics are all key to Denise Mueller-Korenek's mission of setting the bike land speed record.




					www.wired.com
				




If any bike is geared high enough, has a fairing, and (I didn't read Denise' s story all through) but one's in past towed up to a certain speed then rider takes over. You'd have to be one $#(( of a rider with a $#(( of a lot of guts! Tire technology...also for that speed. 
About 20 years ago I mounted a Briggs and Stratton (horizontal shaft) motor on a homemade platform over rear wheel on a 3 speed bike I had here. I had a curved pulley about 5" diameter (like a boat rope pulley) that I slotted for the motor keyway. Mount was on a lever so you could lower it onto tire. It worked perfectly. I would pedal up to about 10, lower choked motor on, it would start, choke off, then away I'd go. I had ignition kill switch on handlebar so it was a compression "Jake brake" to slow down. It would go 64mph, flat level asphalt. No helmet of course.
I had a buddy follow me home one night, he on a motorcycle. At home I turned up driveway, and basically bike fell apart! (I was fine...coasting to a stop). The rear tire inner tube was squeezing out the sidewall!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbender6

This one might do The Ton.





Ymmv


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

go get a Stingray and keep up with this guy. since it appears people believe Stingrays can go to go 54 MPH, it should be no problem.

this guy is more fit and crazy than I was,  I did my slower version many times when I was young and indestructible and lived to tell the tale. my friend I used to ride with was a fireman, I had to wait for him at the bottom since he had seen what happens to cyclists who crash at speed. said the road rash looks like the meat at he grocery store, only with rocks in it.

the video starts at the 12:00 minute mark. that is the beginning of the best downhill part.


----------



## creebobby

I did more cutting on my 68 Gravity build.

I’ve deleted the kickstand mount, chain guard mounts, rear fender mount nubs, top fender mount.

Next I m going to bend the rear triangle in skinnier and work on a custom flush front headset.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creebobby

Here’s a first look at a dirty mock-up of the bike using a Pixie fork and a late 40s springer as a rear swing arm. The wheelbase stretches out to 50”, the maximum for official gravity bike competition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creebobby

Streamlining the frame.

The first draft rules are out the window.

For now the rule I’m giving myself for the frame is, all frame tubes and frame welds must be original factory Chicago Schwinn cantilever Stingray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime

Get a feel for it before the welding starts!  Worth the time!


----------



## creebobby

1motime said:


> Get a feel for it before the welding starts! Worth the time!




I don’t wanna weld!
If it needs welds I’ll get the pieces prepped and take it to the welding/muffler shop down the block.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime

creebobby said:


> I don’t wanna weld!
> If it needs welds I’ll get the pieces prepped and take it to the welding/muffler shop down the block.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Once you get it mocked up right clamp everything.  Or drill and bolt your parts together if there is enough room.  No shift of parts and holes can just be welded when he is at it.


----------



## cbustapeck

creebobby said:


> I wrote out a draft for the rules:
> 
> *World’s Fastest Schwinn Stingray Competition
> 
> Frame*
> 
> Bike must make use of a Chicago built, 1963 1/2 to 1980 20” Cantilever Schwinn Stingray frame.  Frame may be shorty style, longer style or Krate style.
> 16”, 12” and Fastback frames are not allowed.
> The frame must be integral to the craft.
> The frame may be modified in the following ways:
> Frame braze-ons can be deleted.  (Kickstand mount, chain guard mounts, fender mount brace.)
> Rear dropouts can be made smaller or streamlined, but any dropouts present must be original.  Dropouts may have additional holes.
> All original frame tubing must be present, including seat post nub.
> Frame tubing can be modified in the following ways:
> Small holes can be drilled in the frame tubing to allow cables to run through the frame.
> Rear frame triangle tubes can be cold set, bent inwards or outwards to accommodate larger or smaller rear wheels, rear swing-arm, low rider position, etc.  However, tubes may not be chopped or cut to accomplish this.  Cold setting only.  From the side the frame must maintain stock lines.  Frame tubes may not be bent up or down, as viewed from the side.
> 
> *Fork*
> 
> Front fork must be a Schwinn Chicago built Ashtabula or Springer style fork from any bike that said Sting-Ray on the chain guard.  This includes Krates, Stingrays, Fastbacks, Midget Stingrays, Runabouts, Pixies, Lil’ Tigers, etc.
> Forks may not be chopped.
> Forks may have holes drilled to mount handlebars.
> Forks may have mounts for handlebars welded on.
> Forks may be reinforced with any kind of truss, brazing, extra metal, but the stock fork must remain.
> 
> *Aero*
> 
> Front and rear and bottom partial Aero fairings are allowed.  However, as viewed from the side, 80% of the original Schwinn Stingray Frame must be visible.  80% of the front fork must be visible, as viewed from the side.
> 
> *Wheelbase, Swing Arms, Frame Extension*
> 
> Maximum wheelbase is 50”.
> Rear swing-arm or frame extensions may be mounted to extend the wheelbase at the rear of the frame, allowing for lower riding position stability and safety at speed.
> Rear swing-arm or frame extender may be of custom manufacture or design, but must be made of steel.
> 
> *Wheels*
> 
> Wheels may be no larger than 20”.  Smaller wheels may be used.
> Wheels may be any material or manufacture.
> Front wheel may not have a wheel disc, and must have spokes.  No mag or blade wheels.
> Deep V rims ok.
> Rear wheel may have a wheel disc.
> 
> *Seat*
> 
> The bike must have some kind of banana style seat.  Seat can be chopped to make it narrower, wider, shorter, longer, etc.  It must be a minimum of ten inches long and three inches wide.  Seat can be any manufacture of material, or can be custom, but must resemble a banana or solo polo seat in appearance and spirit.
> 
> *Crank, Pedals and Gearing*
> 
> Functioning crank, pedals, chain and gearing are not required.  Bikes may be gravity powered.
> Any cranks, pedals or gearing present may be of any make, type or manufacture.
> 
> *Power*
> 
> No added power is allowed.  This includes electric or gas power.  Only human power and gravity may be used.
> 
> *Handlebars and Grips*
> 
> Grips must be Schwinn style.  Repro or 80s cushion style Schwinn grips ok.
> Any handlebar tubing present must be from a Schwinn that said Stingray on the chain guard.
> 
> *Chain guard*
> 
> No chain guard is required.
> Any chain guard present must be from a Chicago built bike that said Stingray on the chain guard.
> 
> *Knee Boards and Pegs*
> 
> Knee boards may be present to allow for a low riding position.  Rear pegs may be present.
> 
> *Ballast*
> 
> No more than 25 pounds of ballast external to the bicycle frame may be added to the bicycle.  Frame tubes may be filled with material to make the frame itself heavier.
> Maximum bicycle weight is 75 pounds.
> 
> *IGBA Eligibility*
> 
> Bicycle must be legal for competition with other gravity bikes under standard International Gravity Bicycle Association rules.  Bicycle may qualify for either Fairing or Non-fairing classes.
> 
> *Brakes*
> 
> Brakes may be any make or manufacture.  Bicycle must be equipped with front and rear brakes that can stop the bicycle from 100kph to 0 in 100 meters, as per the IGBA rules.  Rim brakes, drum brakes, disc brakes, coaster brakes all ok.



Seems reasonable, though how about include parts from other Chicago made Schwinns that are dimensionally identical to parts used Stingrays?


----------



## GTs58

Here's all Bill's videos attempting to hit the double nickel. The first and second one show his Sting Ray. I put the vids in order.


----------



## Sevenhills1952

That last video looks like he ran a red light![emoji21]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## creebobby

Sevenhills1952 said:


> That last video looks like he ran a red light![emoji21]
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




Doesn’t seem like a best practice when setting a speed record.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

